# Types of Cichlids for a Above Ground Pond



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

I already have a post in the Malawi section but I think im just going to have too much problems keeping the right temps for them. I went to my local fish store and saw the following cichlids that I really like. Would these be fine in a Florida above ground 1000g pond? It is in a slightly shaded area and I can heat it a little in the winter. What would be the lowest temperature for them? Also are they all compatible?

Fish List:
Escondido
Geo. jurapari
Flowerhorn
Heckli
Bifactiatus trimac


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

Also, please recommend a stock list and other fish that would do well in this pond.

And, where is a good place online that sells these fish. My lfs prices are just ridiculous and could probably even get a better deal with shipping.


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

Thought you might be interested in this. Gymnos "need" a period with cooler temps, 

I think Southern North American, Northern Central American, or Southern South American cichlids would work because those climates are closer to Florida climate.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

moi_eater said:


> Thought you might be interested in this. Gymnos "need" a period with cooler temps,
> 
> I think Southern North American, Northern Central American, or Southern South American cichlids would work because those climates are closer to Florida climate.


Can you give me examples of those? I know absolutely nothing about these types of fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

"Bifactiatus trimac"

Is that a hybrid?


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

TheFishGuy said:


> "Bifactiatus trimac"
> 
> Is that a hybrid?


I have no idea... Just something I saw at my LFS. Any recommendations?


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

Did you see the link in my post? You should check out the Profiles section and do some web searches on Gymnogeophagus species.

I don't have personal experience with them but many on here prolly do. Just noticed they require cooler temps for a period so they might work for you.


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

moi_eater said:


> Did you see the link in my post? You should check out the Profiles section and do some web searches on Gymnogeophagus species.
> 
> I don't have personal experience with them but many on here prolly do. Just noticed they require cooler temps for a period so they might work for you.


Yes, I did and it was very helpful. I found Tangled Up In Cichlids that have a lot of Gymnogeophagus in stock. The recommendations comment was more directed at thefishguy or anyone else knowledgeable in these types of fish.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What are the dimentions of the pond? Adult cichlids from central america will not have a problem in cool spells...


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

I will most likely be 8'x8'x2.75'.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

How "cool" will it get down to in central Florida in winter?

...Bill


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

On a real cold day it can be 30 degrees at night and 60 during the day. I plan on using an inline spa heater for those days and possibly a cover of some sort.


----------



## jgentry (Jul 3, 2008)

Almost anything from Uruguay would be a great choice. That would include most of the gymno's, several pikes, dimerus, and lots of others. These fish are quickly becoming popular becuase they are colorful, easy to breed, and don't all kill each other. Ken Davis sells a lot of wilds. He should have a lot available in Jan after he gets back from his trip there. I have even seen these guys avialable in my LFS of late. Ken Davis, Spencer Jack, Eb Burress, and several other are very knowledgable about these fish and have been there collecting. If you have questions about them they would be who I would ask.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Keep in mind though... the larger the volume of water the longer it will retain it's heat...

1,000 gal is pretty darn huge when compared to an aquarium...

But it is tiny when compared to a lake...

With a mid day high of 60 and overnight lows of 30... the water temp is going to average at pretty darn chilly... So that heater is going to work it's butt off...

Before you get too committed to this idea look at the wattage of the heater(s) you plan on using... then grab your electrical bill and calculate how much it's going to cost to heat this thing up.

We've seen dozens of people in Florida have this same idea, do a lot of research, only to realize it's not nearly as simple or practical as they hoped.

If you are dead set on doing this... I suggest you make an inexpensive trial run this winter. Pick up a 300 Gallon Rubbermaid for under $200... insulate it if you like... drop a few 250~300W heaters in it... see how a few Convicts do over the winter... Monitor water temps... see what you think...

I've kept fish outside in tubs in the summer and it's very commonly discussed on our local forum. There is a thread right now discussing how now is the time to start pulling fish in for the year. Although I'm a good bit further north than you are... my overnight lows are around 65 and mid day highs are still over 80... Your talking mid winter cold periods of 30* lower on both ends....

Sorry if I sound like a party pooper...


----------



## FloridaFishGuy (Oct 2, 2003)

I think if I can find something that goes in between the timbers and liner for insulation and make a makeshift cover for the night, the heater will not have to work as hard. I am going to be making this no matter what, it just a matter of what fish can go in it. If CA/SA cichlids don't work out I can just use some goldfish if I have to. I am hoping to start building it in a month or so before the winter so I can get a feel for what the temps will be and what kind of heater ill need or if I need to scrap the idea.


----------



## JDUBCICHLIDS (Mar 20, 2008)

if you do this I would recommend not puttign the Flowerhorn in there unless you are just planning on having the other fish as live food. in somethin that size the flowerhorn will be huge and terrorize everything.

*** seen on some other threads about people in Florida wanting outdoors ponds. One of the biggest recomendations has been building a green house for the pond. this will allow you to warm up the water and area better than if you just had an open air pond.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Go with fish from your local waterways if the cons wont work. I am thinking about doing a Native fish tank in my garage. Bluegill's and a small mouth maybe.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You can find plenty of cichlids in your local water ways....

Texas
Cons
salvani
midas
oscars
tilapia

Here's an interesting bit of info for you:
http://www.myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/N ... W_Fish.htm


----------

